# Philip Larkins ; The Complete Poems



## escorial (Nov 17, 2013)

*Philip Larkins ; The Complete Poems (language)*

Was in a bookshop today and stumbled on this paperback....Larkins poetry for me is everyday life brought out in a very easy to understand style...probably the first english poet of the people for the people...a complex character but who isn't.....£10 well spent.


----------



## escorial (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tRp3MfTScds]http://youtu.be/tRp3MfTScds[/video]

Often championed for his direct approach to poetry...he said of himself..."I'm a miserable type of fellow who writes a kind of welfare state poetry."...This particular piece is known to many a school kid  in the UK and  I find it is often mentioned when the subject of Philip Larkin is brought up. Is it his simplicity, subject matter that people can relate to or is there something more complex going on?


----------

